# bcrypt in glibc

## svoop

Hi

I have to get Dovecot to consume a password list with bcrypted passwords. As read on the Dovecot mailinglist, this should be possible if glibc is contains bcrypt support.

However, I don't know how to check whether that's the case (I'm on sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r2).

Help  :Smile: 

----------

## khayyam

 *svoop wrote:*   

> I have to get Dovecot to consume a password list with bcrypted passwords. As read on the Dovecot mailinglist, this should be possible if glibc is contains bcrypt support. However, I don't know how to check whether that's the case (I'm on sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r2).

 

svoop ... glibc doesn't contain support for bcrypt but the code links with glibc ... you should read the openwall crypt page.

best ... khay

----------

